# Beasley should be traded



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember when we drafted Dwyane Wade? They forced him to play PG to accomodate Eddie Jones. If Caron had not been traded then do you think Wade would have still moved to SG sending Eddie to the bench? Zero chance. Wade might still be a PG today.

They need to trade Beasley. This is too frustrating to watch any longer. Last year, we saw Diawara start ahead of him. Diawara! This year he plays the majority of his minutes at SF. What the ****?

Reminds me of a zoo in Gaza that couldn't afford zebras so they painted donkeys instead.










If Bosh or Amare are willing to come here for a sign and trade this summer at the cost of Beasley then I say we do it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're going to do it anyway, which is the sad part.

Its gonna blow up in our face if we do.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Absolutely. I think at this point you'd consider yourselves lucky if he settles out as a 22-8 type of guy, but he's going to need a bunch of shots for even that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Bosh or Amare can be had for Mike, then I dont think we hesitate to make the deal.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude, Anthony started over Haslem the past 2 games Beasley was injured. I used to think it was personal against Beasley, but our coach is literally insane. If you just mention the word defense to him he starts convulsing and chanting hymns from the Energy Bus. I don't even think he analyzes **** anymore, he just has 3 classifications of players. 1 is Wade who can do whatever he wants. 2 is veteran and/or defender with defense taking priority. It doesn't even matter if they suck at defense, as long as they had some sort of rep for it in the past (ex: Chalmers over Arroyo). If you have 2 "defenders", the old guy takes priority (ex: Q over Wright). 3 is offense aka the ****list. If you are a good offensive player, you sit on the bench during any meaningful part of the game. See: Beasley, Arroyo.

Where is Shaq to drive out a coach when you need him?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You guys are insane. Beasley is 21 years old, he could be here for 15 years. Here's a question, what happens if we don't sign Bosh or Haslem next season? Beasley will get 40 minutes a night. You do realize that when we drafted Wade he was 3 years older then Beasley right, so don't compare the two. If Beasley doesn't improve by the time hes 24 then I would agree with you. But guess what, by the time Beasley is 24 he will be a top 3 PF.


And stop hating on Spoelstra, this is only his second season coaching. We are in a slump, name me one team that has never been in a slump? Even the mighty Celtics are 4-6 in their last 10 games (same as us fyi)


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Beasley should be playing a ton of minutes. This season is going nowhere fast. Beasley should be getting all the playing time he can handle so he can get BETTER. If this is how the organization is going to handle Beasley then it's probably best they do trade him because his talent is just being wasted.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The dream is Spo playing Beasley 35+ mpg at PF...and actually calling plays for him attacking the basket, and not just taking mid range jumpers! The reality is playing half of his minutes at SF...not having his own package of plays, and not playing in 4th quarters.

Wade is just counting the days...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley is not being used to his potential, at all. That said, I would trade him for Bosh today to ensure that we get CB4 as opposed to waiting til the offseason and hope he picks us.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This reminds me of JO on the Blazers. Do you guys want somebody like the Pacers to reap all of the rewards when we were the team that went 15-67 to get him? No, you wait patiently for him to become a superstar.

JO's first four seasons (10.2, 13.5, 8.6, 12.3mpg) Total games started- 18.

BTW- Beasley was only 1 year older then JO when he was drafted, so imagine if Beasley started 18 games in his first 3 years.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I think trading Haslem would be ideal at this point. I like Haslem a lot, but they're so fascinated with him and his ability to take charges that it is really getting in Beasley's way.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we trade Michael Beasley in any deal that doesn't bring back atleast Chris Bosh _plus_ draft picks or pieces(DeRozan/Weems), I am done as a Heat fan. I have a 2.5 hours west of me that is run better, has a better collection of player, and is a _team_. I'm sick of watching veterans fight with young players, Wade mail it in for next year, young guys get jerked back and forth, and a young coach who is well respected by others get caught between the Rothstein infestation as well as the pressures coming from Mickey Arison/Pat Riley of who to play and how to coach. So sick of this freaking team. It's not even fun to watch any more. I started really watching NBA the year before we drafted Dwyane Wade and that season wasn't as bad as this one. I've been saying this a flawed team since about three games post-Marion trade.



myst said:


> This reminds me of JO on the Blazers. Do you guys want somebody like the Pacers to reap all of the rewards when we were the team that went 15-67 to get him? No, you wait patiently for him to become a superstar.
> 
> JO's first four seasons (10.2, 13.5, 8.6, 12.3mpg) Total games started- 18.
> 
> BTW- Beasley was only 1 year older then JO when he was drafted, so imagine if Beasley started 18 games in his first 3 years.


There are people who would be pretty happy with another 15-67 season is Beasley was playing 38 or 39 minutes a night and leading the league, or atleast the Heat, in shots. "Progress".


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After reading the title I thought the question was "Should Beasley be traded?" I voted "No." Whoops.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My only hope is that, given Spo's tendency to be totally set in some of his ways, he has designated the all star break as re-evaluation time with possible changes to be made. One can surely point him to http://www.82games.com/0910/0910MIA.HTM to show how much Beasley is outperforming Haslem and how much better the team does with Beasley in the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_One NBA source said the Suns, so far, have received only “trash” offers for Stoudemire, though there are several teams who have expressed interest in him. *The Miami Heat recently scouted two of the Suns’ games, even though the teams won’t play each other again this season.[/*I]

-Yahoo Sports http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=mc-stoudemiresuns020310&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Let me start by saying there's no logical reason we should consider moving Mike unless the offer is out of this world. Whilst I like Beas, Im a Heat fan first - and no way would i want to put myself through another 15 win season, at any cost.

I just think the Heat suck at developing young talent. Riles has always loved the vets, and its no different now with Spo. 

The shame is that Beas is so gifted offensively, but we waste it. We're so predictable - we really need an offensive assistant coach. Dump Rothstein._


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't blame Erik Spoelstra for not playing Beasley. I think he is the perfect coach for young players.

I blame Ron Rothstein. I think he has way too much hold on Spoesltra's ear for obvious reasons. I think he is the worst thing that could happen to a young coach. Ron Rothstein is a great assistant when the head coach has no problem ignoring him. If Ron was built to run a team, he wouldn't have been here for an assistant for so long.

I blame Pat Riley and Mickey Arison for having the team we do. We're built on the back of bargain bin veterans who we signed(Diawara, Magloire, Arroyo), over priced veterans(Jones, O'Neal, Quentin Richardson), a few others mediocre scrubs(Alston, Wright, Cook, Chalmers, Anthony), and three real NBA players(Wade, Haslem, Beasley). Hate to burst everyone's bubble, but the 2010 argument sucks. I'm sick of it. The Cavaliers somehow threw together a good team and are still in position where they're on their fourth straight season of having a championship caliber team and this offseason theoretically could keep LeBron and sign another super FA possibly.

Our organizations has simply crapped itself since the championship season. No improvements the year after, complete collapse the next year, and put together a crappy team Wade carried the next year, and now look what we have. We were too cheap to stock up on talent like the Cavs the past few years and I guess not smart enough to try to trade for draft picks an go young and ultra cheap.

I'm ready for this season to be over.


----------

